# Throat strikes? ...how much is taught to you?



## still learning (Nov 21, 2007)

Hello, Most of us practice some "throat strikes"....do we know how dangerous this can be?  ....a very effective way to end a fight? ....and is consider a killing move?

You are facing someone who wants to hurt you....before he can swing his punch to you.....you "pop" your spear hand into his THROAT!  

Is this a smart or wise move? ....against an unknown person? 

NOTE: knife hand can be use in any swinging motions..in, out, ankle in, ankle out, sideways in or out or straight in ...both hands or either one, and open hand "Y" strike, or knuckles? or punch? thumb? finger? etc...

Throat strikes: ...your thoughts on this?  

for an idea how effective? ...just self strike to your throat area!

Aloha,


----------



## Jai (Nov 21, 2007)

I've always been taught throat strikes as a "killing" move and should only be used in a situation where deadly force could be justified. This goes for any kind of strike, weather it is a speak hand, knife hand, or tiger claw style.


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 21, 2007)

Twice in a real SD situation I've used the throat strike with the axe/blade/sword hand and it's helped me to get away from the danger. On the first one it was a glancing blow but enough contact/force was made to cause the guy to back off holding their throat and fall to his knees gasping for air. They lived.
The second one was hard slash directly across the wind-pipe (aimed for the apple) with (my) intent to incapacitate quickly as possible, as he had a knife. He went down dropping his weapon and likewise holding his throat. I walked off... didn't look back... and at the time didn't care. 

So yeah, I'd say they're effective if you execute it correctly and get in a good strike.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Nov 21, 2007)

I know some good throat strikes from Tiger qinna.  These tend to be palm strikes combined with claw-like grabs.  I have effectively employed this twice.  Its surprising how compliant a person becomes when you hit them in the throat and then grad hold of their windpipe.

Bagua generally has maybe two palm shapes that are very good for striking the neck.  These would be called knife/sword hands or spear hands by other arts.  As far as bagua is concerned, any strike with an open hand is called a palm.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Nov 21, 2007)

I am taught to incapacitate immediately, not to play around. I wouldn't be in the altercation if the person meant no harm. My first strike is generally to the throat, neck or base of the skull ... have been known to take out knees as well ... fight over.


----------



## Guardian (Nov 21, 2007)

14 Kempo said:


> I am taught to incapacitate immediately, not to play around. I wouldn't be in the altercation if the person meant no harm. My first strike is generally to the throat, neck or base of the skull ... have been known to take out knees as well ... fight over.


 
My thoughts exactly.  Throat strikes are dangerous, but that is the whole point, learning to control that strike to ensure the fight is over and the individual (depending on the circumstances) lives to see another day.


----------



## Kacey (Nov 21, 2007)

Throat strikes properly aimed at the trachea can easily kill by preventing the person struck from breathing.  The smaller the tool used (fingertips as compared to a knife hand) the greater the likelihood of death, as the impact will be concentrated in a smaller area.  And yes, I was taught this in TKD, and teach it to my students.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 21, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> Twice in a real SD situation I've used the throat strike with the axe/blade/sword hand and it's helped me to get away from the danger. On the first one it was a glancing blow but enough contact/force was made to cause the guy to back off holding their throat and fall to his knees gasping for air. They lived.
> The second one was hard slash directly across the wind-pipe (aimed for the apple) with (my) intent to incapacitate quickly as possible, as he had a knife. He went down dropping his weapon and likewise holding his throat. I walked off... didn't look back... and at the time didn't care.
> 
> So yeah, I'd say they're effective if you execute it correctly and get in a good strike.




I have used the strike and piercing or stabbing many times in self defense on the street type encounters and also with those guys who always try something at a seminar or a new class. 

I think the strikes are possibley deadly. 

I also think they are also good for over all training and control.

I was invited to a JuJitsu class back in the early/mid 90's and the guy who invited me did not show up. So I was going to leave. The instructor asked me to stay. I did. I was paired up with a black belt from the club. The head instructor not sure of what rank of black he was, but has recently been to a BJJ seminar and was going to talk and demonstrate some stuff. 

I got paired up up like I said. This guy decided to not work on what the top instructor was working on. He was going to tap me out, which I learned in this process was also supposed to make me pass out. He went in for a neck choke from a top mount.  I know there are chokes there. The problem is that I could breath, but I could feel the vertebra slipping and compressing. I asked him to stop. He did not. I tapped and told him to stop. He did not. I then poked him in the throat which caused his arms to straighten out where I did a small circle lock on his write and threw him while also moving my hips to roll him over. I was then in his guard, but able to get him into the same choke. I told him what the choke was as he could not breath and then showed him the neck compression he was doing on me. He tapped so much and his friends who had been laughing at me were not yelling at me to stop as he was tapping out. I got him to the point of just passing out then let go, and stood up and asked to leave. The instructor asked me to stay not knowing the full story but he then paired me with this 350+ pound guy who was over 6'5". I could not even get my arms around him. I had to have staind to straddle him in the mount. I explained to the instructor the issue at the end of class. He udnerstood and said he would talk the Black belt and asked me why I was wearing a white belt. I told him that my dirty white belt is what I wear when invited to other clubs to train, not as a guest. He smiled, and asked me to stay with him. I told him I was not up for it giving the experience I had. 

The point is that with a proper throat jab/stab I was able to stop this guy from hurting me and possible permanently hurting me for his pelasure and or ego or some initiation to his little group. He was not harmed permanently and he was able to continue to train after he came around after the choke. So, I like them and with proper usage they have their places.


----------



## searcher (Nov 21, 2007)

Kacey said:


> Throat strikes properly aimed at the trachea can easily kill by preventing the person struck from breathing. The smaller the tool used (fingertips as compared to a knife hand) the greater the likelihood of death, as the impact will be concentrated in a smaller area. And yes, I was taught this in TKD, and teach it to my students.


 

Great post.   This is exactly the way I was taught to look at the throat.   

The use of throat strikes depends on the situation and the perceived level of the threat.   If there happens to be more than one attacker or if the attacker has a weapon, then it is more than appropriate to use.    No matter what you need to be prepared to handle the consequenses of your actions.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Nov 21, 2007)

I know a guy that breaks boards with a spear hand. Regardless of if the technique in of itself is dangerous, I wouldn't want to take one from him.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Nov 22, 2007)

A throat strike is _incredibly_ effective and not terribly hard to pull off.

Yeah, there's a risk of death if you really nail it, but more likely the jerk will just be incapacitated for a minute or so.

But even if you did kill him -- as martial artists, we shouldn't be tusseling with anybody who isn't a direct and real threat to our lives.  The time for bar fighting over who's chair this is or if some guy looked at your wife's rack was over the day you first stepped onto the mat.


----------



## still learning (Nov 22, 2007)

Hello, Thank-you for sharing your thoughts to all the above comments!

The real life stories where especially helpful in more of the understanding of the throat strikes.

Aloha ( Air ..so important to life)


----------



## Doc_Jude (Nov 22, 2007)

a finger thrust to the the jugular notch coupled with a palm strike to the top of the sternum protects the fingers and allows for a deeper upward thrust into the throat.... and isn't lethal, even when applied hard. It damn works, though.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 22, 2007)

I was taaught more then a few but not allowed to use most with any contact in class.
I teach most of my students only a few and never allow them any contact to the front of the thruat in class. Against the "BOB" yes. I also try to let the know the medical results of the strikes


----------



## Kennedy_Shogen_Ryu (Nov 23, 2007)

I remember doing one self defence seminar where we focused mostly on 'real' defence ie. gouging to the eyes, poking the throat etc.  I was working with one guy and it was a straight finger jab to the throat, he slipped, used a little too much power and I was floored instantly!
They are effective but it doesn't take much to go from trying to stop someone to doing severe damage.​


----------



## HG1 (Nov 23, 2007)

Here's a clip of an accidental throat strike by one of my training brothers in a tournament. The interesting part starts around 2:15





 
We genuinely felt sorry for the guy, glad that both competitors could fight hard with no serious injuries. A day later he posts this edited video with comments that embarrass his Sifu & school. Enjoy the sour grapes.


----------



## CoryKS (Nov 23, 2007)

Offhand, I can think of at least twenty techniques or variations that target the throat.  I'm sure there are a lot more since I'm only halfway through the material.  Seems like most of our stuff goes for the eyes, throat, or groin and I wouldn't be surprised to learn that there is a technique that targets all three.  There have been a lot of "OMFG" moments in class.


----------



## Lynne (Nov 24, 2007)

Even at my level, beginner level, we practice throat strikes (spear hand).  We were told that a spear hand to the throat will cause soft tissue damage and asphyxiation in rather short order.

I can't say what I would do if attacked, what I would recall, what would be instinct for me.


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 24, 2007)

Lynne said:


> Even at my level, beginner level, we practice throat strikes (spear hand).  We were told that a spear hand to the throat will cause soft tissue damage and asphyxiation in rather short order.
> 
> I can't say what I would do if attacked, what I would recall, what would be instinct for me.


Yes, that is one of *the* hardest things about our training (whatever art!) is the actual application/use of our techniques. Will we have the fortitude to actually cause that much damage. We SAY we will but when it comes down to it... really comes down to it will we over come our initial fear and allow anger to rise up enough to hurt our attacker(s) before they hurt us? 
Hopefully as you say Lynn, our instinct, honed by months/years of training will take over and we will do what is necessary. :asian:


----------



## still learning (Nov 25, 2007)

Hello, The first caveman? ....most likely learn "running"   ...when cornor? ..than learn stick/rock fighting...

Fire fighting came later.......as well as cook steaks!  .............Aloha,


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 26, 2007)

Even a gentle push on the corotid artery will make an impression on an opponent. It would be almost a crime to not know this stuff.
Sean


----------



## kidswarrior (Nov 26, 2007)

I think the problem for me in answering this is what we mean by 'throat strike'. Offhand, I think first of strikes to the trachea (windpipe), which can go from dropping the guy (as using a web hand/tiger mouth) to causing death (spear hand or knife hand, or possibly fist/elbow/kick). So, pretty heavy stuff. 

Then there's the carotid artery to the side/front of the throat, which can usually be counted on to cause him to move away from the pressure (e.g., a take down), but continuous pressure (as in squeezing) can also do more severe damage by interrupting blood flow to the brain--always hard to predict the outcome.

A single finger/thumb to the sternal notch will definitely back him up/off/down, depending on angle, and I've never really felt this was that dangerous.

And last, the side/base of the 'throat', that is the neck, hit with force (as a knife hand or hammer fist) is generally good for a take down.

So, I think we teachers especially need to be clear about what the effects could be. Still, I teach them all at intermediate level and above, and would use any necessary.


----------



## still learning (Nov 26, 2007)

Hello, The above give a good point..about using the throat strike....it can be a deadly move....

Only thing is....what if the the OTHER GUY DOES IT TO YOU FIRST?

You can teach your students NOT to do certain techniques....just that the other person may use it against them FIRST!

NO rules in fighting for your life .....just laws that can send you to jail!

Good guys have to use reasonable force....bad guys do not care HOW MUCH FORCE....`

Better to end the fight or there life than yours? ....Hopefully no life will be taken...and a good ending in eyes of the law!

Aloha,  (throat strikes....mostly likely the fight will end quickly..) and if attack by several people? ...good place to start...


----------



## BudoSpace.com (Nov 28, 2007)

still learning said:


> Hello, Most of us practice some "throat strikes"....do we know how dangerous this can be? ....a very effective way to end a fight? ....and is consider a killing move?
> 
> You are facing someone who wants to hurt you....before he can swing his punch to you.....you "pop" your spear hand into his THROAT!
> 
> ...


 
Throat strikes are extremely dangerous.  We are taught these types of strikes in my art, but with caution.  As martial artists, the legal system holds us in a different regard than the average citizen.  

There are people who believe that, because you are a martial artists, you can subdue an attacker without doing them harm.  This of course, depends entirely on your training, and the situation at hand.  However, you may find yourself in serious trouble with the law, if you use a throat strike, and seriously injure or kill your attacker.  Even if it is in self-defense.

Also, be sure you are clear on your state's laws regarding self-defense.  You may find out that you can get in more trouble than your assailant.


----------



## TheArtofDave (Dec 6, 2007)

I've had to use a few throat strikes, and while they didn't do harm to the person coming at me. I still wouldn't advise a throat strike unless absolutely necessary.

An alternative like a knife hand to the groin would be a suitable alternative but when placed in that situation where you have to defend yourself with little time to think you can't say that what you'd do or not.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Dec 6, 2007)

I have used the throat strike (leopards paw) to end an altercation once. Used enough control to end it and not cause serious damage. I like the strike it is very effective. In my opinion it is not always a killing strike. It can be altered to aim to the side of the throat (striking the major arteries). This will still stun them and end the fight but there is no risk of serious injury

my 2 cents...

B


----------



## 14 Kempo (Dec 6, 2007)

This may be taken as kind of harsh, but it is how I was trained. First of all, I'm not a little man and I do not look like a victim, so chances are I wouldn't be in an altercation if the person or persons I am facing didn't intend harm. I will end it however I can, as quick as possible. In most instances, I will be able to do that with my verbal skills and remaining calm. I may be able to hit the floating rib and stop it there. I may be able to take out a knee and that will end it, but in all honesty, if it means I need to target the throat, so be it. Fighting is not easy, people get hurt, they made their decision.


----------



## JadeDragon3 (Dec 28, 2007)

I love throat srikes. I have used them a few times to stop an altercation. Thank goodness no one has been severely injured. It is possible however to crush somebody's lyrnyx (windpipe) to the point where they can not breath, eventually causing death. A person must be careful when using throat strikes. I suggest that they be used only if you don't think you can beat them any other way. I guess its a judgement call and what the situation is. But yeah, I like throat strikes.


----------



## TrainHardFightEasy (Dec 28, 2007)

Throat strikes are good. Anyways, if you are at all concerned about using what may be a 'lethal move' in the street against someone who wants to hurt you it tells me you dont have a real fighters mentality. I don't understand this consideration being given to a scumbag aggressor. You should try and hurt them to ensure your own safety.


----------

